# Contrôle du ventilateur



## Odd1 (29 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Alors voilà je voulais vous demander si il est normal que le ventilateur du MBP 2011 entrée de gamme tourne à 3500 rpm pour 85°C?

Et encore j'ai dû d'abord l'obliger à monter en vitesse avant qu'il n'arrive à 3500 rpm sinon il restait à 2000 rpm!

Je crois que c'est suite au lancement d'une commande censée modifier la vitesse du ventilateur mais normalement au redémarrage de l'ordinateur elle est pas censée s'annuler?

/Applications/smcFanControl.app/Contents/Resources/smc -k F0Mx -w 2000

Je l'ai utilisée pour un test (et oui désolé mais je suis un bricoleur de l'informatique et j'aime découvrir à mes dépends! xD)

Sinon il me semble qu'il est possible de réinitialiser le contrôle du ventilateur mais je ne sais plus comment?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide! (Là je suis à 80°C et 2200 rpm donc voilà je ne sais pas si c'est normal )


----------



## Deejay-Joe (30 Mai 2011)

tu  peut essayé un petit soft avec le quel tu sais réglé ton ventilo ;-)
tu sais réglé la vitesse de départ, réglé à partir de quel température ton ventilo augmente et à quelle température tes ventilo sont à fond ;-)

je trouve ce soft génial 

Mes ventilo sont réglé à 3000 tour et déclenche à partir de 50° et arrive a sa vitesse maximum à< 70° ;-)
ces légèrement plus bruyant qu'avec la configuration d'origine mai ces tellement plus agréable d'avoir toujours une machine tiède voir froide, et ces mieux pour les composant surtout ;-)

voici le soft :http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/23137/fan-control

pour ce qui est des réglage sa ce passe dans  le panneau "préférence système"


----------



## Odd1 (30 Mai 2011)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> tu  peut essayé un petit soft avec le quel tu sais réglé ton ventilo ;-)
> tu sais réglé la vitesse de départ, réglé à partir de quel température ton ventilo augmente et à quelle température tes ventilo sont à fond ;-)
> 
> je trouve ce soft génial
> ...



Bonjour,

En fait je l'avais déjà installé et je me rends compte qu'en réalité, c'est suite à l'installation de Fan Control que le ventilateur ne se déclenche plus correctement!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2011)

Le seul moyen dans ton cas, si après redémarrage la situation perdure, c'est de réinstaller ton système. Normalement, en utilisant SMCFan Control, dès que tu mets les préférences au minimum ou que tu redémarres, tu retrouves les réglages d'origines.

Si c'est pas le cas, tu dois avoir des restes du tableau de bord de Fan Control qui pourrissent ton système. Et contre cela, je vois pas trop ce que tu peux faire d'autre que de réinstaller celui-ci correctement (surtout que ce tableau de bord n'est pas à jour pour Snow Leopard, ie cela ne signifie pas qu'il ne marche pas !).


----------



## Odd1 (30 Mai 2011)

Est-ce que les possesseurs d'un MBP 13" Core i5 génération 2011 peuvent me dire vers quelle température le ventilateur se déclenche?

Chez moi il reste à 2000 rpm jusqu'à 80-85°C et à ce moment là il commence à tourner à 3000-3500 rpm. La température reste alors entre 80°C et 85°C lorsque je suis sur Skype en conversation vidéo, Mail ouvert et quelques onglets Safari.

Est-ce un comportement normal? J'aimerais savoir si j'ai réussit à rétablir la situation! Merci à vous)^^


----------



## supergrec (30 Mai 2011)

Des que je franchi le seuil des 80° les ventillo se déclenche pour monté jusqu'a 4000 rpm mais la moyenne est de 3500 rpm.

Mais de 40 à 80° je suis a 2000 rpm


----------



## Odd1 (31 Mai 2011)

Ben dès que j'arrive aux environs des 83-84°C il se déclenche monte jusqu'à 4000 rpm puis redescend aux environs de 3200 rpm et 80-81°C pour se stabiliser!
Il oscille entre 3200 et 3800 rpm selon si la température remonte ou pas.

Donc ça vous parait normal comme comportement?


----------



## Odd1 (1 Juin 2011)

Personne n'a de MBP 2011 13" Core I5 on dirait, ça me parait un peu surprenant quand même!


----------



## Cyrtop (1 Juin 2011)

Bonjour Moi j'ai un 15 2011 de base

Voila un petit retour après environ 1 semaine d'utilisation 

A 85 ° les ventilateurs sont a 4000 t 
Avant  80 ° en générale il reste a 2000 t
Pour les faire grimpé a 4000 t je doit faire de l'encodage vidéo (il sont monté une seul fois avec Handbrake A 5500 t quelque instant 
Je ne l'ai pas encore entendu avec une utilisation en surf (je n'ai pas skype ) ou bureautique 
Avec des page web en flache environ 7 ou 8 il grimpe vers les 60 ° toujour a 2000 t

Bien a vous 
cyrtop


----------



## Odd1 (1 Juin 2011)

Cyrtop a dit:


> Bonjour Moi j'ai un 15 2011 de base
> 
> Voila un petit retour après environ 1 semaine d'utilisation
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour tes données! Il semblerait donc que ce soit effectivement le comportement normal du MBP! Et moi qui pensais que les ventilateurs se déclenche avant 80°C... Eh bien j'espère en tout cas que cela ne lèse pas les composants internes. Vous avez une idée là-dessus? Les composants résistent-ils bien à cette chaleur?


----------



## SadChief (1 Juin 2011)

Odd1 a dit:


> ...Il semblerait donc que ce soit effectivement le comportement normal du MBP! ...



Sur le mien, les ventilos montent progressivement en régime, à partir d'env. 40°C (déjà à 2200-2400 tours), et à 60°C ils frôlent les 4000 tours. La montée en puissance est continue et suit très bien la montée en température (données suivies visuellement avec iStat Menus).
J'ai eu sur mon Mac Pro smcFanControl, mais j'ai finalement préféré laisser Mac OS X s'en occuper.
Sur le MBP, je ne l'ai jamais installé par contre. Je me borne à constater que tout marche comme il faut.


----------



## Cyrtop (2 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir personnellement je n'ai installé aucun logicielle qui pourrait contrôler les ventilateurs
Ces osx qui contrôle

Ces soir je vient d'encoder un film de 1h50 en mkv avec hanbrake la temp est resté entre 80 et 87° et les ventilateur entre 4000 et 4500 tours 

Juste pour info sur mon iMac 1h33 encodage ( core 2 duo 3'06 GHz)
Et sur MacBook pro i7 26 minute pour le même filme


----------



## Odd1 (2 Juin 2011)

SadChief a dit:


> Sur le mien, les ventilos montent progressivement en régime, à partir d'env. 40°C (déjà à 2200-2400 tours), et à 60°C ils frôlent les 4000 tours. La montée en puissance est continue et suit très bien la montée en température (données suivies visuellement avec iStat Menus).
> J'ai eu sur mon Mac Pro smcFanControl, mais j'ai finalement préféré laisser Mac OS X s'en occuper.
> Sur le MBP, je ne l'ai jamais installé par contre. Je me borne à constater que tout marche comme il faut.



D'après ta signature, tu as un 17 pouces mais je trouve ça un peu bizarre... On dirait que le 15" et le 13" restent à 2000 rpm jusqu'à 80°C alors que le 17" se déclenche beaucoup plus tôt!

Il faudrait qu'on ai plus de données à comparer donc tout le monde est bienvenue pour déposer ses températures et les vitesses des ventilateurs! 

Mais c'est quand même surprenant cette différence de comportement!


----------



## ayoubitou (2 Juin 2011)

j'ai un macbook pro 13" 2011 i5 , et la je suis à 63° le proc , et le ventilo à 3000 tr/min .
quand je lance un jeu la temperature est de 85° et le ventilo est à 6000 tr/min .
quand je suis sur un jeux , wé je comprends bien la vitesse du ventilo , mais avec google chrome et itunes + Transmission sans flash ni rien du tout je suis à 60° et 3000 tr/min , est ce que c'est normal ???


----------



## Odd1 (2 Juin 2011)

Donc le MBP 2011 a deux réactions :
- Soit il se déclenche déjà à 60°C en montant à 3000 rpm.
- Soit il ne se déclenche pas avant 80°C pour monter à 4000 rpm.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée du pourquoi? C'est assez étrange quand même! Je me demande si il faudrait pas passer un coup de fil à Apple!


----------



## ayoubitou (2 Juin 2011)

Odd1 a dit:


> Donc le MBP 2011 a deux réactions :
> - Soit il se déclenche déjà à 60°C en montant à 3000 rpm.
> - Soit il ne se déclenche pas avant 80°C pour monter à 4000 rpm.
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée du pourquoi? C'est assez étrange quand même! Je me demande si il faudrait pas passer un coup de fil à Apple!




à 80°C je suis à 6000 tr/min .


----------



## Cyrtop (2 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir

Je pense que entre le 13 15 et 17 il doit avoir quelque différence de ventilateur 
Je crois mais je suis pas sure de moi sur le 13 1 ventilo 15 et 17 pouce 2 ventilo

Maintenant il faudrait savoir la taille de ses ventilateurs ?
Tout ces facteur pourrait joué un rôle plus ou moins important sur la gestion de la température

Maintenant pourquoi le 17 se met tourné avant le 13 ?

Que le 13 pouce commence a tourné a une température inférieur au 15 et 17 je pourrait  comprendre.
Si il y'a 1 seule sur le 13 il doit se déclenché plus tôt et tourné plus vite pour faire le même travaille 
que 2 sur le 15 

Il faudrait plus de statistique pour établir une règle a la quelle se fiée 

Bien a vous
cyrtop


----------



## SadChief (3 Juin 2011)

SadChief a dit:


> Sur le mien, les ventilos montent progressivement en régime, à partir d'env. 40°C (déjà à 2200-2400 tours), et à 60°C ils frôlent les 4000 tours. La montée en puissance est continue et suit très bien la montée en température (données suivies visuellement avec iStat Menus)...



Pour illustrer mes propos, voici quelques captures sur mon MBP en signature.
Elles seront peut-être utiles à des fins de comparaison avec d'autres MBP.

A 39°C : 







A 40°C :






A 44°C :






A 51 °C : 






A 57°C :


----------



## ayoubitou (3 Juin 2011)

Cyrtop a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Je pense que entre le 13 15 et 17 il doit avoir quelque différence de ventilateur
> Je crois mais je suis pas sure de moi sur le 13 1 ventilo 15 et 17 pouce 2 ventilo
> ...



j'ai un autre macbook pro 15" C2D 2.53 Ghz , il est dans ma signature , ya un seul ventilo dedans et il reste sur 2000 tr/min tant qu'il est sous la barre des 80°C.


----------



## Odd1 (3 Juin 2011)

ayoubitou a dit:


> j'ai un autre macbook pro 15" C2D 2.53 Ghz , il est dans ma signature , ya un seul ventilo dedans et il reste sur 2000 tr/min tant qu'il est sous la barre des 80°C.



Eh bien mon MBP 13 pouces 2011 Core i5 réagit exactement de la même manière. Et après 80°C il commence à monter tranquillement!

Et ton MBP fonctionne bien ? Peut être que c'est la réaction normal des MBP 13" en fait!^^


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2011)

N'oubliez pas deux choses très importantes : la première c'est que le Mac va réagir en fonction des librairies que vos programmes utilisent. C'est à dire qu'il pourra se mettre à ventiler très vite si vous ouvrez un jeu alors qu'il prendra plus de temps à réagir si vous ouvrez des programmes plus "communs". C'est pas du tout un soucis de votre ordinateur mais simplement le fait qu'Apple a mis certains indicateurs pour prévenir une montée en température dans certaines librairies et pas dans d'autres. Deuxième chose, même si 80° est une température élevée, il faut pas oublier que les composants peuvent monter bien plus haut (par exemple, le proc Intel ont leur break point à 120°).

Pas besoin de vous affoler


----------



## Odd1 (3 Juin 2011)

Ziteuf a dit:


> N'oubliez pas deux choses très importantes : la première c'est que le Mac va réagir en fonction des librairies que vos programmes utilisent. C'est à dire qu'il pourra se mettre à ventiler très vite si vous ouvrez un jeu alors qu'il prendra plus de temps à réagir si vous ouvrez des programmes plus "communs". C'est pas du tout un soucis de votre ordinateur mais simplement le fait qu'Apple a mis certains indicateurs pour prévenir une montée en température dans certaines librairies et pas dans d'autres. Deuxième chose, même si 80° est une température élevée, il faut pas oublier que les composants peuvent monter bien plus haut (par exemple, le proc Intel ont leur break point à 120°).
> 
> Pas besoin de vous affoler



J'avoue que moi c'est pas tellement le processeur qui m'inquièterait en fait mais plus la carte mère surtout au prix qu'elle coûte! xD


----------



## ayoubitou (3 Juin 2011)

Odd1 a dit:


> J'avoue que moi c'est pas tellement le processeur qui m'inquièterait en fait mais plus la carte mère surtout au prix qu'elle coûte! xD



ce qui est inquiétant c'est le bruit qui donne , surtout la nuit je l'entends bien , si je navigue sur internet , je veux savoir si ya un soft qui permet de réglé le ventilo , pour qu'il ne se déclenche pas qu'avant 80°C , je veux l'essayer et voir .

EDIT: j'ai essayer Fan control  mis ces réglages mais ca chauffe plus .il est dans les 62°C .
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/templw.png/

comment je peux remettre les paramètres par défaut de Fan control ??


----------



## SadChief (5 Juin 2011)

Cyrtop a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Je pense que entre le 13 15 et 17 il doit avoir quelque différence de ventilateur
> Je crois mais je suis pas sure de moi sur le 13 1 ventilo 15 et 17 pouce 2 ventilo
> ...



Puisque le 13" n'a pas de carte graphique dédiée, il n'y a qu'un seul ventilo (pour le CPU).
Sur les 15" et 17" par contre, il y en a deux (un pour le GPU et un pour le CPU).

Maintenant quant à la gestion de la température sur les différents modèles (13", 15", 17"), on  ne peut que spéculer, mais il s'agit probablement d'au moins deux façons différentes de la gérer (car deux configurations différentes: avec un ventilo et avec deux, et de trois tailles différentes).
La raison en serait simple: pour garder l'ordinateur le plus silencieux possible sur une durée de fonctionnement donnée, il faut que dans le cas du 13" (qui monte en température bien plus vite que le 17" ou le 15"), le ventilo se mette en marche le plus tard possible (sans pour autant mettre en danger l'ensemble).
C'est un fait connu : le 17", de par sa taille, évacue la chaleur mieux qu'un 15" ou qu'un 13": à activité comparable, mon MBP 2011 17" i7 2.3 GHz et plus froid que le MBP 2010 15" i5 2.53 GHz que j'avais l'année dernière (alors que le modèle 2011 est un quadri-coeur). C'est possible alors que cela ait été pris en compte d'une façon ou d'une autre, et que par conséquent les algorithmes de mise en marche des ventilos soient différents pour les 3 tailles différentes de MBP.


----------



## SadChief (11 Juin 2011)

SadChief a dit:


> Pour illustrer mes propos, voici quelques captures sur mon MBP en signature.
> Elles seront peut-être utiles à des fins de comparaison avec d'autres MBP.
> 
> A 39°C :
> ...



...et une dernière valeur pour les ventilos à 80°C :


----------



## Maxime63 (12 Juin 2011)

Ca fait plaisir de voir que je suis pas le seul dans le club "Je peux faire cuire un oeuf sur le dos de mon MacBook !"


----------



## Odd1 (12 Juin 2011)

Oui et apparemment c'est un comportement tout à fait normal de la part du 13" puisqu'il n'a qu'un seul ventilateur (il suffit de voir les innombrables vidéos concernant les tests sur la température du MBP 13" 2011). 

Personnellement ça ne chauffe vraiment que le soir lors des conversations vidéos donc ça ne m'inquiète pas trop! En plus, si Apple a laissé passer ça, c'est que ça doit être bon sinon c'est une histoire qui va leur couter cher! xD


----------

